# Please stop falling back to live TV



## dchris (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello,

Let me start by saying that I love most aspects of my Tivo Series 3 HD DVR. But I'm really annoyed with the user interface timeout. The whole idea of Tivo is supposedly to put me in control of my TV. And yet if I leave my Tivo in the now playing list, or any other aspect of the user interface (as far as I can tell), it eventually drops out and starts blaring live TV, a commercial, or whatever else happens to be on. I may be in a different part of the house, and end up having to run back into the TV room and hit mute. Then when I want to use the Tivo again, I have to navigate back to the point in the menu system where I was before.

WHY CAN'T THE USER INTERFACE JUST STAY WHERE I LEFT IT? 

If people are concerned about burn in, then add a screen saver. Or at least make the behavior user-selectable. 

Thanks
David


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

It will stay paused indefinitely so its not consistent either.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

To get back to where you were at, just press the left arrow, instead of tivo button, then try navigate to where you were.


----------

